# mujer linda, mujer bonita, hombre lindo...



## vbergen

Hola
alguien me puede decir por favor como se dice:
- mujer linda
- mujer bonita
- hombre lindo
- hombre bonito
yo encontré que mujer bonita es "hübsche Frau" y mujer linda "Schönheitsfrau" por favor una ayudita 
no lo encontré en ningún hilo, perdón si ya hay alguno sobre el tema


----------



## Quelle

Yo siempre he usado lindo y bonito como sinónimos. ¿Qué diferencia hay?
Por lo tanto traduzco:
schöne/hübsche Frau
schöner/hübscher Mann


----------



## Sidjanga

De acuerdo con Quelle.





vbergen said:


> [...]yo encontré que [..] mujer linda "Schönheitsfrau" [...]


¿Dónde encontraste eso? 
Si fue en un diccionario, mejor tiralo. 

"Schönheitsfrau" no existe, o sea, no es una palabra más o menos habitual o que tenga un significado definido.
Claro que en principio te podés armar la palabra que quieras con los elementos que te proporciona el idioma alemán (y de ahí que sí pudiera existir), pero en este caso una "Schönheitsfrau" sería más bien una mujer que se encarga de la belleza de otros, o algo así.


----------



## vbergen

si, lo saqué de un traductor.
Muchas danke


----------



## spanien

Me parece que lindo sería süß, o así lo utilizo yo ! ´Siempre he pensado que en alemán también son palabras distintas (hubsch, süß) como en castellano.


----------



## Breogan

Quelle said:


> Yo siempre he usado lindo y bonito como sinónimos. ¿Qué diferencia hay?
> Por lo tanto traduzco:
> schöne/hübsche Frau
> schöner/hübscher Mann



 Ninguna diferencia.


----------



## Sidjanga

spanien said:


> Me parece que lindo sería süß, o así lo utilizo yo ! ´Siempre he pensado que en alemán también son palabras distintas (h*ü*bsch, süß) como en castellano.


Yo no creo que sea lo mismo decir _lindo _en castellano que _süß _en alemán. 
_lindo _se usa mucho más en América que en la península, pero normalmente en contextos en que en España se diría _bonito_, de modo que yo los concibo básicamente como sinónimos (_lindo _y _bonito_), aunque difieran respecto de las regiones de su uso mayoritario.

Yo diría que _süß _en alemán, dependiendo del contexto, podría traducirse al castellano como _dulce _(para alimentos) o _mono _(para personas o animales):
_¡Ay, qué perro más mono!_ (o _chulo _)

Me parece que _hübsch/schön_ y _bonito/lindo_ se refieren más bien al aspecto físico más o menos objetivo, mientras que _süß/mono/chulo/..._. expresan cierto afecto emocional basado en características que no tienen por qué deberse necesariamente a la apariencia física, sino que también pueden incluir el comportamiento, gestos, palabras,... .

Saludos
__________
PD: véanse también estos hilos: 1 2


----------



## Negaho

Creo que "*schoen*" significa mas "*lindo*", y "*huebsch*" significa "*bonito*". Ademas, como dijo Sigiana, la palabra _Schoenheitsfrau_ no existe.


----------



## Breogan

Negaho said:


> Creo que "*schoen*" significa mas "*lindo*", y "*huebsch*" significa "*bonito*". Ademas, como dijo Sigiana, la palabra _Schoenheitsfrau_ no existe.



Te daré mi opinión como hispanoparlante que ha estudiado (y estudia ) alemán. A ver qué piensan los germanoparlantes. 

_schoen_ = hermoso, bello;
die _Schoenheit_ = belleza, hermosura;
_huebsch_ = bonito, lindo. 
Repito, _bonito_ y _lindo_ en castellano son sinónimos.


----------



## Black Horse

Coincido con Sigianga en la parte del sentido emocional de algunas palabras. En México, "lindo" tiene ese sentido emocional y se refiere a alguien amable, atento, generoso o que cae bien con facilidad, aunque sea alguien feo. Así, podría perfectamente traducirse por "süß".

Para entender la diferencia en alemán, tal vez debamos pensar en hablar de objetos, donde "schön" significa bello, hermoso, mientras que "hüebsch" no parece aplicable. Es cierto que hablando de personas, ambas pueden usarse. Así, para traducirlo, habría que entender el contexto de uso de la palabra.


----------

